# Do You Like To Eat Tiramisu?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It has to be one of my favorite deserts, the tiramisu.

Do you enjoy eating it?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Of course I eat Tiramisu! My mum, who is Italian, makes the best Tiramisu in the world!


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm a big fan. My BF likes to make it every now and then, I've never smoked crack (nor do I plan on it) but that golden custard filling is the closest thing I'll ever have to smoking crack.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I've eaten it a few times and it was okay, but I didn't rave about it. I voted for 'used to eat it but now I do not (health, diet, change in taste etc.)' - I don't eat many desserts these days and anything rich tends to give me indigestion.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I've never tried it, but after watching this video I definitely will.

Be generous with the wine - just try and stop me.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Never tried it, never heard of it.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I think it tastes great, I've had it. But the last couple of times I had it, I was awake half the night. I haven't eaten it for years now. There is far too much caffeine for me and I am quite sensitive to caffeine. I only have one small cup of regular tea each morning and that's my daily maximum of caffeine used up.

I voted "I used to eat it, but now I don't"


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

Off the menu for me. Cut carbs and gave up sugar in 2018.


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, I like tiramisu. I prefer the vegan ones (there are some good recipes in the Italian internet), but sometimes I also eat normal vegetarian tiramisu.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I can take it or leave it. In general, I do not have a sweet tooth, and I don't take deserts (except in extraordinary circumstances).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A warm beverage might help to go with Tiramisu. It's a lovely desert.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

ArtMusic said:


> A warm beverage might help to go with Tiramisu. It's a lovely desert.


A flaming Sambuca will suffice .....


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

It is one of my favorite desserts of all time. If I order dessert in any Italian Restaurant, it's almost always Tiramisu. With a good double espresso, it is heaven. Close to what GMITNW said above, it is my crack! That and dark chocolate covered marshmallow.

V


----------

